# Walgreens won't get any more of my money



## Mac (Jul 4, 2009)

My wife had knee surgery wed,got released today ,our local pharmacy was closed so I had the meds called in to walgreens. after waiting 3 hrs at the house ,cause I know how slow they are ,I go to pick it up and a few more items. When checking out after the total was given and my money was on the counter the clerk ask me if I wanted A toothbrush. I assumed it was free since he had my money in his hand,so I said yes, MY mistake and HIS also. anyway I made him take it off my ticket. On the way home I thought about what just happend and called the manager on phone. HE said that was COMPANY POLICY . Well I for one don't think its right for a company to take atvantage of sick people or their families ,when they have their love ones on their minds.
I want go back ever again!! not even if it were free ,cause thats just not right!!!!!


----------



## artme (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a reply for that sort of crap!

When asked at McDonald's "Is there anything else?" I reply politely, "No thanks."

In cases like yours I say " Did I ask for one?"

I had an experience with a real estate agent once. I was looking at properties listed in the window. I could not recognize where in  the local area a certain house was. The terrain and background just didn't click. So, I went inside and asked "Where is #### house located.
 RE: "Well sir that's a 5 bedroom house." 
 Me:"Yes. I read that on the description. Now where is it?"
 RE: "Well sir that's an executive home with>>."
 Me: " Yes I read that too. Now listen very carefully and for the third time I am asking "Where is the house Located?"
 RE: " Sir that house is worth ....."
By this time I was completely exasperated so I said " Stop right there and listen to what I asked "Where is the house?"
The shop was by now silent and the poor blighter was really flustered but finally managed to blurt out the required answer Before retreating to his desk.

Funny people these salesmen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 4, 2009)

Haven't had that problem with Walgreen's yet but I know we were required to get add-on sales when I worked for Advance Auto Parts.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 4, 2009)

By the way...........would like a cherry pie with that!


----------



## Mac (Jul 5, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Haven't had that problem with Walgreen's yet but I know we were required to get add-on sales when I worked for Advance Auto Parts.



I personally don't love my car ,like I do my wife, therefore don't see the coarlition between the two. As I said ,(when dealing with sick people or their love ones) (its is not right to take atvantage of their problems.) ITS NOT ETHICAL. Sorry no straddling the fence on this one.
I was raised by one of the best salesman ,that I have ever known my dad, and I work for myself in sales. If they had asked different I would not be posting this .There is a right way to do this and Walgreens don't know how. 
They could have spoke to me when I passed by the three workers in the store,the lady in the pharmacy could have acknowledged me standing at the counter by saying Hello I will be with you in a minute, and when checking out the girl talking to the checker should have walked away ,so the checker could concentrate on me ,the customer thats what they are there for, not talking about the boss or who he let off for the fourth of july and why they were madd...
Someone could have ask to help me find something ,that is sales. 
Don't run off and hide when you see me coming ,wait a minute thats WM.sorry wrong store.


----------



## CSue (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with you Mac.  It is unethical.  If you'd already handed the cashier the money for your purchase, time was gone for him making an "add-on" sale.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to sound calous to your wife's condition, but I have got to say that this is ridiculous.  Trying to up-sell is just the way it's done these days.  I don't like that any more than the next guy, but I'm not about to accuse them of targetting you because they knew you were purchasing medicine for a family member.  Do you really think they're that evil?!?!  Like I said, I'm sorry if this sounds like I'm a harda##, but come on man, bashing a store publically because you misunderstood and took something personally?  It's childish and irresponsible and THAT, my friend, is not right.  You can read into this anything you want, but I would literally stake my LIFE on the fact that they were NOT trying to take advantage of you the way you're describing.  This kind of stuff just makes me mad because they didn't do anything wrong yet, so many of you are willing to join the witch hunt.  Come on folks, haven't we had enough public crucifixions around here lately?


----------



## Mac (Jul 5, 2009)

babyblues said:


> I'm sorry to sound calous to your wife's condition, but I have got to say that this is ridiculous.  Trying to up-sell is just the way it's done these days.  I don't like that any more than the next guy, but I'm not about to accuse them of targetting you because they knew you were purchasing medicine for a family member.  Do you really think they're that evil?!?!  Like I said, I'm sorry if this sounds like I'm a harda##, but come on man, bashing a store publically because you misunderstood and took something personally?  It's childish and irresponsible and THAT, my friend, is not right.  You can read into this anything you want, but I would literally stake my LIFE on the fact that they were NOT trying to take advantage of you the way you're describing.  This kind of stuff just makes me mad because they didn't do anything wrong yet, so many of you are willing to join the witch hunt.  Come on folks, haven't we had enough public crucifixions around here lately?



If I was well( edgacatied) like you I would have a lot to say to you but since I"am not here it is (opinions are like a  holes everybody got one!)


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 5, 2009)

Mac said:


> If I was well( edgacatied) like you I would have a lot to say to you but since I"am not here it is (opinions are like a holes everybody got one!)


Mac, Two people disagreed with you and you squared of with both of them.  In my opinion, making rude remarks towards others simply because they disagree with you is in pretty poor taste!

Sorry to hear your sweetie had to have surgery but don't take it out on everyone just because you had a bad experience at a store.  Reading between the lines, I would almost bet this was not your finest day and you had a chip on your shoulder when you went into the store and anything would have set you off!

This isn't worth making a big deal over!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 5, 2009)

babyblues said:


> I have got to say that this is ridiculous


 

:good:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mac, lots of us have had surgery.  I have had half a lung removed due to a tumor and also have had a knee replaced.  My point is that most people have had problems and don't choose to take them out on a person who has to stand for an entire shift behind a cash register for pretty low pay.

George said it best; you likely were angry at the world because your pharmacy had the audacity to be closed when you needed them and you took it out on the first one you got a chance to yell at.

Frankly, you are making much ado over nothing and to trash a national chain as you did over a toothbrush is very poor taste.  Walgreen's likely will be glad to miss out on your business.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a different issue. After having a couple stents put in and being placed on Coumadin it came time to order my own and not relly on samples given by the anti coagulation clinic that they normally give out during the adjustment period. I walked down the hall to my doctor who's nurse said she'd call in the order. 
Three times I went to pick it up and we had to leave town. I went back to the doctor and they showed where they had placed the order on their computer terminal 6-1-09 @ 1:47 p.m.. Went back one more time and they still did not have it filled. We left for five days. I cut my dose in half and then ran out the last two days. Came home Tuesday, went to the hospital Friday with a heart attack because a clot had formed at the place of the stent. 
After my wife cleared the pipes and asked for the manager they found my order twenty miles away in a town called Cut 'n Shoot. I live in Conroe. 
The person at the terminal each time we went to pickit up had the ability to see if an order had been filled. Had they done this it would have been the next step to find out where it went. 
Their insurance company has been in contact with us. The more important issue is that if you are on Coumadin, don't be dumb like me - camp on someone's doorstep until you get it. You don't just stop taking the stuff.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 6, 2009)

He asked, you said "yes". There is no way another person can know what is on your mind. Your words are what convey thought.
Stores sell things. You agreed to buy. What is your complaint?


----------



## MyKidsDad (Jul 6, 2009)

First off, I understand where you are coming from and see your point. But, by the same token, all sorts of people go in Walgreens for all sorts of reasons, and not all of them are for caring for sick people.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 6, 2009)

Mac said:


> If I was well( edgacatied) like you I would have a lot to say to you but since I"am not here it is (opinions are like a  holes everybody got one!)



...and they ALL stink, don't they?


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 6, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> I have a different issue. After having a couple stents put in and being placed on Coumadin it came time to order my own and not relly on samples given by the anti coagulation clinic that they normally give out during the adjustment period. I walked down the hall to my doctor who's nurse said she'd call in the order.
> Three times I went to pick it up and we had to leave town. I went back to the doctor and they showed where they had placed the order on their computer terminal 6-1-09 @ 1:47 p.m.. Went back one more time and they still did not have it filled. We left for five days. I cut my dose in half and then ran out the last two days. Came home Tuesday, went to the hospital Friday with a heart attack because a clot had formed at the place of the stent.
> After my wife cleared the pipes and asked for the manager they found my order twenty miles away in a town called Cut 'n Shoot. I live in Conroe.
> The person at the terminal each time we went to pickit up had the ability to see if an order had been filled. Had they done this it would have been the next step to find out where it went.
> Their insurance company has been in contact with us. The more important issue is that if you are on Coumadin, don't be dumb like me - camp on someone's doorstep until you get it. You don't just stop taking the stuff.



Actually this was your Doctors fault for sending the prescription to the wrong location.   All Walgreens did was compound the error.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 7, 2009)

dogcatcher said:


> Actually this was your Doctors fault for sending the prescription to the wrong location.   All Walgreens did was compound the error.


True, but the person at the pharmacy, after the third attempt, might have thought to look a little further into the issue and kept me out of the hospital. I have already admitted my stupidity in the action.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 8, 2009)

***


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 8, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> ***


The information about my prescription was on the screen in front of them !!!!

I win.


----------



## bassfishingpro (Jul 8, 2009)

having worked in retail for several years, i can see both sides of the situation.  The clerk was doing their job (upselling), you were purchasing.  The timing was not the best, but how was the clerk to know what you had been through. To Bad mouth the entire Franchise is not right. If that were the case, you could do the same for any public place that you have visited more than 10 times.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 9, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> The information about my prescription was on the screen in front of them !!!!
> 
> I win.


 
No, you lose.  You chose to leave town without taking care of your own health issues, so the blame is all yours.  I'm sorry, but a grown man should take responsibility for his own actions and not seek to blame others for everything that happens.  You decided to leave town.  You decided to self-medicate.  You are to blame.  There, I said it.


----------



## Grizz (Jul 9, 2009)

With that logic, you can't go to fast food restaurants.


----------



## dgscott (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm thoroughly enjoying this thread.

It reminds me that what the Church calls "Original Sin" wasn't eating forbidden fruit -- it was blaming. God said to Adam, "Where'dja get that?"

Adam whips out his newly crafted  finger and points at Eve. "SHE made me eat it," he whines.

God says to Eve, "How 'bout you? Where'dja get the fruit?"

She goes index and points at the snake -- "HE made me eat it!" she says.

Looks like we haven't fallen far from the tree!


Doug


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well said Doug!


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 9, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> No, you lose.  You chose to leave town without taking care of your own health issues, so the blame is all yours.  I'm sorry, but a grown man should take responsibility for his own actions and not seek to blame others for everything that happens.  You decided to leave town.  You decided to self-medicate.  You are to blame.  There, I said it.


Heh, heh, heh, yes I accepted my part of the responsiblility and admitted it was a dumb thing to do but I still am not entirely 100 % at fault.

There I said it and win again.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 9, 2009)

bassfishingpro said:


> having worked in retail for several years, i can see both sides of the situation.  The clerk was doing their job (upselling), you were purchasing.  The timing was not the best, but how was the clerk to know what you had been through. To Bad mouth the entire Franchise is not right. If that were the case, you could do the same for any public place that you have visited more than 10 times.


I never mentioned the franchise.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 10, 2009)

> I never mentioned the franchise.



I think he was referring to the original post about Walgreens.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 10, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Heh, heh, heh, yes I accepted my part of the responsiblility and admitted it was a dumb thing to do but I still am not entirely 100 % at fault.
> 
> There I said it and win again. View attachment 13052



See, accepting responsibility doesn't include, DOESN'T include, pointing the finger at anyone else.  Even to point out that you weren't 100% at fault.  You don't have to be 100% at fault to accept responsibility for your part.  I was with you until the "but", that's where it fell apart.  However, like you said, you "win" so we'll just leave it at that.  What you won remains to be seen.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 10, 2009)

My wife USED to have all types of problems at Walgreens.  Not anymore though.  If someone does her wrong, the answer is not to leave, the answer is revenge.  She coupons the Walgreens, and hits them really hard where it hurts. Then after the coupons are used, she bounties them to death, to the point where a few times she had to take them to bounty court.  A bounty by the way, is a Michigan thing and a few other states have it too.  Any time you are overcharged for an item, you are entitled to the difference plus 10 times the difference up to $5 per item.  So...If I buy a candy bar and it says 49 cents on the shelf, but it rings up as 99 cents, then I pay 99cents.  Then as soon as I exit the door, I can walk straight back inside.  They owe me the 50 cent difference, plus 10 times that which is $5.  So I actually would walk out of the store with a candy bar and a 5 spot in my pocket!  She'll hit them though, for a couple hundred dollars at a time.  She'll nail them every which way.  take 5 for $1 popcorn..with a 25 cent each coupon, that means they owe her 25 cents for every 5 bags, but she'll buy 500 bags..that's 500 free bags plus they owe her $25 which she'll apply to non coupon items.  I bet she nails Walgreens for $5000 or more per year in cash, on top of all the free items that she re-sells in a garage sale!


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 10, 2009)

why is this thread still going on?  To reduce it to bashing each other and businesses?  Are we not all better than that?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 10, 2009)

> My wife USED to have all types of problems at Walgreens. Not anymore though. If someone does her wrong, the answer is not to leave, the answer is revenge. She coupons the Walgreens, and hits them really hard where it hurts. Then after the coupons are used, she bounties them to death, to the point where a few times she had to take them to bounty court. A bounty by the way, is a Michigan thing and a few other states have it too. Any time you are overcharged for an item, you are entitled to the difference plus 10 times the difference up to $5 per item. So...If I buy a candy bar and it says 49 cents on the shelf, but it rings up as 99 cents, then I pay 99cents. Then as soon as I exit the door, I can walk straight back inside. They owe me the 50 cent difference, plus 10 times that which is $5. So I actually would walk out of the store with a candy bar and a 5 spot in my pocket! She'll hit them though, for a couple hundred dollars at a time. She'll nail them every which way. take 5 for $1 popcorn..with a 25 cent each coupon, that means they owe her 25 cents for every 5 bags, but she'll buy 500 bags..that's 500 free bags plus they owe her $25 which she'll apply to non coupon items. I bet she nails Walgreens for $5000 or more per year in cash, on top of all the free items that she re-sells in a garage sale!



Man I wish Ohio had that "bounty" thing.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just remember that actions as described above hurt us all as the business will have to raise prices to cover these situations.  You may benefit, but hundreds of others may suffer.  Thanks


----------



## Monty (Jul 10, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> My wife USED to have all types of problems at Walgreens.  Not anymore though.  If someone does her wrong, the answer is not to leave, the answer is revenge.  She coupons the Walgreens, and hits them really hard where it hurts. Then after the coupons are used, she bounties them to death, to the point where a few times she had to take them to bounty court.  A bounty by the way, is a Michigan thing and a few other states have it too.  Any time you are overcharged for an item, you are entitled to the difference plus 10 times the difference up to $5 per item.  So...If I buy a candy bar and it says 49 cents on the shelf, but it rings up as 99 cents, then I pay 99cents.  Then as soon as I exit the door, I can walk straight back inside.  They owe me the 50 cent difference, plus 10 times that which is $5.  So I actually would walk out of the store with a candy bar and a 5 spot in my pocket!  She'll hit them though, for a couple hundred dollars at a time.  She'll nail them every which way.  take 5 for $1 popcorn..with a 25 cent each coupon, that means they owe her 25 cents for every 5 bags, but she'll buy 500 bags..that's 500 free bags plus they owe her $25 which she'll apply to non coupon items.  I bet she nails Walgreens for $5000 or more per year in cash, on top of all the free items that she re-sells in a garage sale!



Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 10, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> My wife USED to have all types of problems at Walgreens.  Not anymore though.  If someone does her wrong, the answer is not to leave, the answer is revenge.  She coupons the Walgreens, and hits them really hard where it hurts. Then after the coupons are used, she bounties them to death, to the point where a few times she had to take them to bounty court.  A bounty by the way, is a Michigan thing and a few other states have it too.  Any time you are overcharged for an item, you are entitled to the difference plus 10 times the difference up to $5 per item.  So...If I buy a candy bar and it says 49 cents on the shelf, but it rings up as 99 cents, then I pay 99cents.  Then as soon as I exit the door, I can walk straight back inside.  They owe me the 50 cent difference, plus 10 times that which is $5.  So I actually would walk out of the store with a candy bar and a 5 spot in my pocket!  She'll hit them though, for a couple hundred dollars at a time.  She'll nail them every which way.  take 5 for $1 popcorn..with a 25 cent each coupon, that means they owe her 25 cents for every 5 bags, but she'll buy 500 bags..that's 500 free bags plus they owe her $25 which she'll apply to non coupon items.  I bet she nails Walgreens for $5000 or more per year in cash, on top of all the free items that she re-sells in a garage sale!


No wonder you spend so much time at the scroll saw.  Oops, did I say that outloud!?  Sorry, Jeff, lol.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 10, 2009)

beck3906 said:


> Just remember that actions as described above hurt us all as the business will have to raise prices to cover these situations.  You may benefit, but hundreds of others may suffer.  Thanks



Or...remember that actions such as those above keep the stores in check so that they are not over charging you, whether on purpose or by accident.  It's consumer protection that gives us these laws.  It is the consumer that must exercise the law, because that is how the government enforces it.  We are the police for this. All actions are documented and the corporate centers for these chain stores react against management with discipline, not raising prices which would make you shop elsewhere.  Shop smart, shop S-Mart!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 10, 2009)

Jeff, I guess everyone sees things differently and I wouldn't be above holding their feet to the fire and collecting a few dollars if they make a mistake to teach them a lesson, _*BUT*_....to go in looking for errors then stocking up with hundreds of items (she'll buy 500 bags) just to make a killing with the intent on making a profit at garage sales, well.... that's a bit much, and probably something I wouldn't be bragging about.  

To think the store isn't passing on these costs to the consumers is naive.

Just my opinion.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 10, 2009)

yes, it's one of those things that everyone will always see differently.  What I see is that companies, especially the individual vendors..like lets just say Kellogg's company as an example. Well, they issue a million coupons.  It is a loss that is figured into their budget before they even start.  They already know how many people will use them and how many will not.  They would not print a million if the user rate was %100.  The print according to known percentages, and it is all part of their corporate tax structure.  They will write off that money.  It's going to happen no matter what.  You only have to decide whether to take the offer or pay full price. To re-sell and make some extra money..well that's what this country was founded on, Capitalism.  You know..there's funny things going on with all this too.  People with money have money for a reason. They take charge, they scrimp and save, they use coupons.  People with no money, they sit at home and wait for the government to feed them.  Those same people have all these same oportunities, but chose to do nothing.  My wife supplies those people with all their toothbrushes, deoderant, shampoo, cereal and what not through donations.  She teaches classes on how to shop, and offers free classes on occasion to the unemployed.  Only middle and upper class people attend.  But..hey, this is all going way off topic of Walgreens!  I love my wife and am proud of all she does.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 10, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> my wife used to have all types of problems at walgreens.  Not anymore though.  If someone does her wrong, the answer is not to leave, the answer is revenge.  She coupons the walgreens, and hits them really hard where it hurts. Then after the coupons are used, she bounties them to death, to the point where a few times she had to take them to bounty court.  A bounty by the way, is a michigan thing and a few other states have it too.  Any time you are overcharged for an item, you are entitled to the difference plus 10 times the difference up to $5 per item.  So...if i buy a candy bar and it says 49 cents on the shelf, but it rings up as 99 cents, then i pay 99cents.  Then as soon as i exit the door, i can walk straight back inside.  They owe me the 50 cent difference, plus 10 times that which is $5.  So i actually would walk out of the store with a candy bar and a 5 spot in my pocket!  She'll hit them though, for a couple hundred dollars at a time.  She'll nail them every which way.  Take 5 for $1 popcorn..with a 25 cent each coupon, that means they owe her 25 cents for every 5 bags, but she'll buy 500 bags..that's 500 free bags plus they owe her $25 which she'll apply to non coupon items.  I bet she nails walgreens for $5000 or more per year in cash, on top of all the free items that she re-sells in a garage sale!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Not that you need my support, Jeff, but I totally understand where you are coming from and totally agree.


----------



## dankc908 (Jul 14, 2009)

This thread, re: 'add-on sales' reminds me of the following joke:

"  A young guy from Texas moves to California and goes to one of those big "everything under one roof" stores looking for a job. The manager asked, "Do you have any sales experience?" The kid said, "Sure, I was a salesman back home in Texas." 
 The boss liked the kid so he gave him the job. "You start tomorrow. I’ll come down after we close and see how you did." 
His first day on the job was rough but he got through it. After the store was locked up, the boss came down to see how things went. 
 "How many sales did you make today?" 
 The young man replied without hesitating, "One." 
 The boss said, "Just one? Our sales people average 20 or 30 sales a day. How much was the sale for?" 
 The kid said, "$101,237.64." 
 The boss said, "$101,237.64?! What the hell did you sell?!" 
the kid said, "First I sold him a small fish hook. Then I sold him a medium fish hook. Then I sold him a larger fish hook. Then I sold him a new fishing rod. Then I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down at the coast, so I told him he was gonna need a boat, so we went down to the boat department and I sold him that twin-engine Chris Craft. Then he said he didn’t think his Honda Civic would pull it, so I took him down to the automotive department and sold him that 4x4 Blazer." 
 Amazed, the boss said, "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you sold him a boat and a truck?" 
 "No, he came here to buy a box of tampons for his wife and I said, 'Well, your weekend’s shot, you might as well go fishing.'"  	​


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a great joke!  You think if Russia attacks Turkey from behind, Greece will help?


----------

